# Private piano teacher wanted



## Amela (Oct 12, 2009)

Good morning!

I am looking for a private piano teacher at home for my 2 daughters. They are 6 and 3 and are beginners.
Would anyone have a contact for me?

Thanks and have a ncie day,

Amela


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm moving over in August to teach in a school and know a lot of secondary schools run afterschool music schools for the community. May be worth trying your local secondary school even if your daughters aren't of that age yet.

---
Dan


----------



## lilyhollow (Jun 21, 2010)

danpardy said:


> I'm moving over in August to teach in a school and know a lot of secondary schools run afterschool music schools for the community. May be worth trying your local secondary school even if your daughters aren't of that age yet.
> 
> ---
> Dan


I too would be interested in a private piano teacher for my girls...aged 4 and almost 3 so will be watching this thread with interest!

We are still in UK, not due to move out until september time


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a music school in JBR that does lessons in all sorts of instruments, don't think they do home visits though.


----------



## Mo0nStaR21 (Jun 25, 2010)

*I know someone who has been playing piano herself since she was 3.. shes 19 now.. if anyone wants her contact details let me know  shes good*


----------

